# Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...



## Nymphaion (26. Aug. 2010)

PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist eine gute Idee das jemand einmal sein Wissen z.B. über den Pflanzzeitpunkt und die damit zusammen hängenden Gegebenheiten anbietet. Noch besser ist es wenn es von fachlich fundierter Seite her passiert. So etwas wird immer gern angenommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich nehme die Anregung auf und spiele den Ball gleich wieder an Euch alle zurück. Die Nymphaion-Pflanzendatenbank (* defekter Link entfernt * auf den blauen Schriftzug 'interaktive Pflanzenliste' ganz unten in der Mitte klicken) soll in diesem Winter überarbeitet werden. Bei der Überarbeitung habe ich dann die Möglichkeit auch Anregungen und Wünsche der User zu berücksichtigen. Es gibt allerdings eine Beschränkung: die Datei ist in erster Linie ein Teil unserer Firmenseite und der Arbeitsaufwand dafür muss 'vernünftig' bleiben. Im Klartext heisst das, dass ich die Pflanzen aus unserem Sortiment auflisten kann, aber nicht alle theoretisch möglichen Pflanzen. Im Bereich Wassergarten dürfte nicht viel fehlen, aber bei den Stauden wird Vollständigkeit dann unmöglich. 

So, jetzt bitte ich um rege Beteiligung und Vorschläge. Ein paar Fragen voraus:

welche Rubriken aus der Tabelle sind für Euch entbehrlich?
welche Rubriken sollten neu dazu kommen?
es gibt im Moment nur eine Teichpflanzentabelle, sollten auch für andere Bereiche im Garten Tabellen erstellt werden? Wenn ja, für welche Bereiche?


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Servus Werner

__ Knoblauchkröte (Frank) und ich haben da mal eine Liste für __ Bodendecker erstellt .....

Anhang anzeigen Bodendecker von Knobi -Frank.xls

Vielleicht kannst ja damit was anfangen 

Deine Teichpflanzenliste ist sehr gut, würde nur die Pflanzzeit hinzunehmen


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Servus Werner

Hab Dir mal ein neues Thema gegönnt ... im Thema "Beste Pflanzzeit" wäre es vermutlich unter gegangen


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Das geht ja ganz fix, toll.

Die Spalte "Synonyme" denke ich einmal kann entfallen, die paar ausgefüllten Zeilen könnten mit in "Lat. Name" eingefügt werden, das spart Platz.

Aber jetzt zur "Wassertiefe". Da habe ich einige Zeit gebraucht.
Unterwasser beispielsweise als "Standort" ist ja ganz klar was es bedeutet bzgl. der "Wassertiefe", dort sind dann z.B. -60cm -100cm angegeben.
Wenn der "Standort" feuchte Wiese ist oder nasse Wiese steht bei der "Wassertiefe" dann feucht bis frisch oder nass o.ä. 
Da ich bei diesen Angaben keine Zuordnung der Pflanztiefe erkennen kann habe ich gegoogelt was die von mir gesuchte Art als Pflanztiefe in cm erlaubt.

Eine nackte, eindeutige cm Angabe hätte ich mir bei der "Wassertiefe" sehr gewünscht. So könnten hier durchaus auch +5cm stehen wenn Ufergrabenpflanzen mit hohem Nährstoffbedarf aufgeführt würden.


----------



## nik (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hi,

so aus der Praxis meiner "Erstbepflanzung" meines Teichleins sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen, die man üblicherweise nicht zu lesen bekommt: Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanze und ... äh ... "Eigenarten" von Pflanzen. Für letzteres möchte ich mal die Sagittaria graminea aufführen. Die hatte ich in ihrer üblichen emersen Form in die Zone mit 10cm Wasserstand gesetzt und ich beobachte völlig fasziniert, dass die zwar erhebliche Mengen an Ausläufern bildet - von denen es aber keiner(!) über die Wasseroberfläche schafft! Das zielte auf die unterschiedliche emerse/submerse Wuchsform und ihre Bedingen ab.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hallo,

unter einem Synonym versteht man bei Pflanzen einen ungültig gewordenen wissenschaftlichen Namen, der aber teilweise in Gärtnereien und Pflanzenbüchern verwendet wird. Ein Beispiel ist die Schlanksegge. Sie heisst heute korrekt Carex acuta, meistens findet man in den Büchern aber den Namen Carex gracilis für sie. Carex gracilis ist in diesem Fall das Synonym. 

Das Problem der Synonyme entstand in der Vor-Internetzeit als es noch unmöglich war Informationen schnell auszutauschen. Ein Botaniker im 19. Jahrhundert hatte einfach keine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob die von ihm neu entdeckte und benannte Pflanze nicht doch schon von jemand anderem einen anderen Namen bekommen hatte. In der Botanik gilt aber, dass der zuerst verwendete Name der gültige ist. Erst heute bekommen wir das Problem der Synonyme langsam in den Griff. Aber vorerst müssen wir teilweise mit zwei Namen arbeiten.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Wenn möglich fände ich den Link zu einem Bild der Pflanze noch sehr hilfreich und einen Hinweis auf mögliche Verwendbarkeit der Pflanze in kulinarischer, kosmetischer oder medizinischer Sicht.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Flash (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenn möglich fände ich den Link zu einem Bild der Pflanze noch sehr hilfreich und einen Hinweis auf mögliche Verwendbarkeit der Pflanze in *kulinarischer*, kosmetischer oder medizinischer Sicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



War klar das das von dir kommt

Aber einen hinnweis ob die giftig sind fände ich auch net schlecht...

Vieleicht noch eine Sotierfunktion einbauen ,, erleichtert das suchen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> ... Problem der Synonyme ... vorerst müssen wir teilweise mit zwei Namen arbeiten...



Genau, deswegen wäre es auch unvorteilhaft diese Spalte brutal zu löschen.

Wenn der Informationsgehalt dieser Spalte in eine bereits vorhandene integriert wird gewinnt man Platz ohne Informationsverlust.

Oh, oh, verlinken zu Bildern. Zwar eine schicke Sache aber da kommt massig Traffic auf. 
Hmm.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Na traffic ist doch das, was man sich in einem Internetshop wünscht ? 

 Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hallo,

tja, das kommt jetzt ganz darauf an wo die Liste steht. Solange sie auf meiner Seite steht und von dort angeschaut wird, ist Traffic kein Problem sondern nur gut für mich. Anders sieht es aus wenn eine Kopie der Liste auch hier im Forum steht. Bewirken dann die Links dass das Forum für die erhöhte Traffic zahlen muss oder bezahle ich das? Wenn ich zahlen muss ist das okay, aber wenn dadurch das Betreiben des Forums teurer wird, dann müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen. Wer kennt sich da aus?


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Moin.

Wenn die Liste heruntergeladen wurde und Links zu Werners Server enthält, sind wir so oder so raus. 
Außerdem sind wir mit unserem Traffic noch lange nicht an der Grenze angekommen, welche uns zusätzliche Kosten verursachen würde - dann hätten wir wohl ein echtes Problem.

Genauere Zahlen habe ich gerade bei Joachim erfragt. 
Der höchste Trafficmonat lag bei ca. 200 GB Datenaustausch, der August liegt aktuell bei 128 GB - frei haben wir 2000 oder gar 3000 GB (jeden Monat!). Danach wird auch nur die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt, welche Joachim von Hand wieder freischalten kann. 
Also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Christine (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hi,

was die Sortierfunktion angeht: 
Es handelt sich ja um eine Excelliste - hat man sie heruntegeladen, ist es kein Problem sie zu sortieren oder durch das Setzen des Autofilters nach einzelnen Kriterien zu filtern.


----------



## Joachim (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hallo Werner,

warum eigentlich ne Exceltabelle? Wie wäre es mit nem Wiki? Das wäre mMn. wesentlich Kundenfreundlicher weil ich mit dem Browser einfach weiter arbeiten kann und für dich Werner wäre es besser, weil deine potenziellen Kunden deine Seite nicht verlassen.

Der Pflegeaufwand dürfte mit nem Wiki kaum höher sein, kosten tuts auch nix. Und rund 400 Einträge übertragen ist nun auch nichts unschaffbares.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Also gut, dann muss ich mich jetzt outen:

was bitte ist ein Wiki? 

Ich kenne nur Wicki und die starken Männer ...


----------



## Garfield (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hi Werner,

Wiki ist das System , das hinter Seiten wie Wikipedia steht.
Hier wird's ganz gut erklärt.
Mit der entsprechenden Software ( z.b. Mediawiki) kann man selber so ein Wiki erstellen.


----------



## Flash (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Ja wiki ist super, das habe ich auch schon eingesetzt...

gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Also gut, dann muss ich mich jetzt outen:
> 
> was bitte ist ein Wiki?
> 
> Ich kenne nur Wicki und die starken Männer ...




Gibts auch einen für "In-die-Tastatur-beissen"???


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt informiert. Ein Wiki ist also die Grundlage für Wikipedia usw., also ein Lexikonkonzept. Das hilft bei meiner Liste aber nicht weiter. Die Exceltabelle bietet über die Sortierfunktion die Möglichkeit die Liste ganz individuell zu verarbeiten. Ein Beispiel: ich möchte an einer 30 cm tiefen Stelle im Teich Pflanzen haben, die im September blau blühen. Dann markiere ich die ganze Tabelle und sortiere nach der Wassertiefe. Beim Ergebnis markiere ich nur noch die Zeilen für die 30 cm Wassertiefe zutrifft und sortiere diese nach Blütezeit. In diesem Ergebnis markiere ich die Zeilen mit Blütezeit September und sortiere nach Blütenfarbe. Als Ergebnis habe ich dann eine Liste aller Pflanzen auf die meine Anforderungen zutreffen. Wer es einmal gemacht hat kann diese Sortierung in weniger als einer Minute durchführen. Es kann auch noch wesentlich feiner gesucht werden (vorige Bedingungen plus nicht höher als 10 cm, einheimisch, wasserklärend und kann bügeln), nur wird es irgendwann keine Pflanze mehr geben auf die alle Forderungen zutreffen. Kann ein Wiki sowas auch leisten?


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hallo,

das Wiki stellt dir das Grundgerüst zur Verfügung, damit alle Seiten gleich aussehen, die Navigation da ist wo sie sein soll usw.
Ahnlich wie die ForenSoftware ( vBulletin , Burningboard usw )
Was du auf den einzelnen Seiten hinsetzt , ist deine Sache, das kann ein einfacher Text sein, Graphiken, oder aufwändige Programmierung.

Was du vorhast ist grundsätzlich nichts anderes als das was schon in mannigfaltiger Form im Netz besteht, zb Aussuchen eines Autos ( Marque, Modell, Motor , Farbe, usw ) 
Dies wird normalerweise über die programmierung einer datenbank gemacht.
Also werden die Daten in eine Sql-Datenbank ( oft MySql ) eingetragen, und dann über eine Programmiersprache ( oft PHP ) abgefragt und angezeigt.
Da steckt ein bischen Arbeit dahinter.

Ich bin kein Wiki-Experte, möglicherweise geht's doch irgendwie, aber das muss dann jemand anders erklären, aber vom Grundkonzept her glaube ich das eher nicht.


----------



## idefix--211 (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Mitarbeit gefragt ... Werner`s Interaktive Pflanzenliste ...*

Hallo Werner,

ein wenig spät, aber hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig, bevor du die Liste überarbeitest, ein paar Vorschläge von meiner Seite.

Ich habe nach dem Vorbild deiner Liste mir kürzlich selbst eine Liste erstellt mit allen meinen Pflanzen im Garten.
Dabei habe ich zu der "Vorlage" noch folgende Spalten bzw. Informationen hinzugefügt:
- __ immergrün ja/nein
- polsterbildend/__ Bodendecker
- nötige Wintervorbereitungen (Abdecken, Schneiden, etc.)
- Besondere Anmerkungen (hier steht alles drin vom Rückschnitt nach der Blüte, über Tauglichkeit als Schnittblume, bis zur Giftigkeit)
- Spalte Bodenreaktion ist weggefallen, da nur wenige Einträge. Wo es wichtig ist, in Bodenbeschaffenheit integriert.

Das ist sicher eine subjektive Auswahl, aber für mich persönlich wichtige Kriterien bei der Auswahl von Pflanzen und die Spalte mit den Wintervorbereitungen für die spätere Pflege.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja das eine oder andere sinnvoll in die Pflanzenliste integrieren, so dass man auch danach sortieren kann.

Was Bilder der Pflanzen angeht, kann man per copy & paste leicht Links in Excel einfügen.
Ich habe mir dazu direkt den Pflanzennamen (der auf die Detailseite verlinkt) , z.B.[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p620_Lysimachia-nummularia--L-----__ Pfennigkraut--.html"]Lysimachia nummularia [L.][/DLMURL] im Browser markiert und dann in Excel in die Spalte für den lat. Namen eingefügt. Nun kann ich über diesen Link jederzeit zur Shopseite der Pflanze kommen, die ja meistens auch ein Bild enthält.
Alternativ könnte man auch einen Link auf den Wikipedia-Eintrag zur Pflanze machen Wiki, aber da es ja deine Liste ist, finde ich einen Link zum Shop nur legitim.


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------

